# More Baby Paisley Pics!



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got some more Paisley pictures! I've had her one week now and I think she's grown already! I think she looks really big for an 11 week old shih tzu mix but maybe I just haven't been around enough of them. I remember Preston being very tiny when we got him at 12 weeks old and he's the same size as a shih tzu. I think her face has gotten a little more brown in it especially on top of her head, I'm really thinking she's have a brown face. Housebreaking has been a breeze with her so far! She's knows when I take her outside its time to go potty and will go as soon as we get outside. She has had a couple accidents in the house but both were my fault for not taking her out in time. 










Smile!









She doesn't like her harness much, she scratches at it and chews on it some when its on. She only has it on when we are watching her in the house, its just quicker to have it on in case she needs to go outside in a hurry.


















BEST toy ever!! This string from a hoodie has been the best toy for both the kitten and the puppy. One will carry it around and the other will chase the string.


















Panda and Paisley are great at wearing each other out! The will play all day wrestling and chasing each other all over the house! They are going to miss playing when Paisley leaves this week. I'm considering leaving Panda with her for a couple weeks, it might help her transition to living with my mom and sister instead of here.









lol



























*more*


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wasnt me that knocked over the scratching post..









Attempted to get a picture of Boomer and Paisley together. they weren't cooperating very well..



























Boomer will play with Paisley occasionally but he's only allowed to play if he's laying down because his way of playing involves poking with his nose and smacking her with his feet if he's standing up. So he rolls around and plays that way instead. He hasn't been too sure about this puppy, I think he's ready for her to leave so he can have his people to himself again. We've had to keep his favorite to (his stuffed duck) hidden because its the only toy he won't share well with other dogs so he's not liking that at all.




























Being silly trying to get her to play, for once he was the one trying to play instead of her









And one of Boomer because he feels left out..


----------



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

I love the ones of the pup and cat together. So adorable.


----------



## ksymonds84 (Mar 5, 2011)

So cute! I enjoyed Paisley playing with the kitten too, wish I wasn't allergic to cats


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are buddies for sure, its the cutest thing! Right now they are both on my bed playing on top of Boomer lol, I don't think he's enjoying this too much.


----------

